# im an idiot for not hitting bin ...



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 22, 2014)

I hesitated.. Was probably the first person to even see the listing when it was posted because im sure the second Guy bought it.. Fux me!!...agjgagahgagahahgga.. x1,000,000,000



http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=201023910520


----------



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't kick yourself!!!!!!
I missed this cause I dozed off.......  http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-nam...ysMgL2pY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_44wt_1153


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 22, 2014)

Bad karma from the Phantom Gods


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 22, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> Bad karma from the Phantom Gods




Apparently.........ill flog myself 20 times with four hole racks...


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 22, 2014)

Uggg, ya, you probably shoulda pulled the trigger on that one.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 22, 2014)

Never fear, you can redeem yourself by buying that NOS Rocket Ray that just showed up on Ebay for $135 BIN (not mine).


----------



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2014)

another kool thing I missed.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-bic...sMgL2pY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_136wt_1153


----------



## RustyK (Jan 22, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I hesitated.. Was probably the first person to even see the listing when it was posted because im sure the second Guy bought it.. Fux me!!...agjgagahgagahahgga.. x1,000,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=201023910520




Dang that was a steal...Sorry Obi Schnitzle.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 22, 2014)

and you only have to live with this miss the rest of your natural life.
C'mon dude, get your head in the game...it even had the clipper speedo in it.
Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 22, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> and you only have to live with this miss the rest of your natural life.
> C'mon dude, get your head in the game...it even had the clipper speedo in it.
> Chris




I know.... I only hesitated because I had monetary responsibilities with other cabe members. Which now that I think about it, they would have been probably ok with not getting their money for another two Weeks considering...


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 22, 2014)

That's ok, in the past year alone I was mere minutes late on a $400, complete, nice '39 Shelby Airflow; missed a $500, complete, unrusty prewar Schwinn straight-bar Cycleplane on Craigslist very nearby; a $200 early 30's motorbike in super condition within walking distance of my house....... The list actually goes on but I've begun unconsciously blocking things out.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey, I'm not F*&^$(#^_%_#ing bitter or anything


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 22, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> Hey, I'm not F*&^$(#^_%_#ing bitter or anything




Yeah. I mean I don't make crap for a pay check.. Some people throw down a grand like I spend a dollar.. My check was very small this pay period and I know if I had bought that I woulda not wanted to flip it. So 600 bux would have screwed me .... Now if it had been 300 then I could have survived on ramen for two Weeks with a broken leg cause my girl would have beat me with a tire iron...


----------



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Some people throw down a grand like I spend a dollar.....




...not on this site! Least I haven't seen it....


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd be one thing to just be too slow, but to hesitate and miss it, that's just lame.  I'm very disappointed.  More money will come, deals like that are like once in a decade.


----------



## jkent (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Obi....
Sorry Bro but we must have seen it at the same time. So I threw a bid in on the Best offer of $500 and he took it so I hit the pay now button. Couldn't pass it up for that price with the speedo in it. 
I really didn't think he would drop $75 off that fast and accept my offer but it worked out in my favor I guess. I seen it within minutes of it being post on Ebay and knew if I was gonna jump I better be fast. But hey I kinda done you a favor, At least you still have both your legs!
JKent


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 22, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...not on this site! Least I haven't seen it....




I'm going to send you a list of optometrists in your area


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 22, 2014)

*$135.- to cheap ....... That is my listing ...*



Talewinds said:


> Never fear, you can redeem yourself by buying that NOS Rocket Ray that just showed up on Ebay for $135 BIN (not mine).




Well it went fast .. so I should've started higher on it .. good deal & I am just passing it down ... ride vintage .. Frank


----------



## bike (Jan 22, 2014)

*Yes..*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I hesitated.. Was probably the first person to even see the listing when it was posted because im sure the second Guy bought it.. Fux me!!...agjgagahgagahahgga.. x1,000,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=201023910520




he who hesitates is lost....I hezitaated on Jerrys nighthawk can and now I am crying- cest la vie


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 22, 2014)

The bar is worth $700, the head $200.  You missed out on $400...maybe $500 if you squeezed it.  I don't know if I would be obsessing about $500.  I remember a complete autocycle popping up for $1000 and someone hitting the BIN after a minute. Now that is something you kick yourself over.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 22, 2014)

*me too*

We have all missed out on great deals. Just hate remembering them.


----------

